# Class III Hitch Extender...Haul your Yak in your pick-up!



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

I'd heard of these things, and even seen a few, but could not find one anywhere in town. Getting sick of everyone looking at me like I was crazy, I had an idea... 

One stop to see my ol' buddy at the muffler shop, 30 minutes, and $40.00, solved the problem...  





































I'm even thinking of installing some running lights...


----------



## Grommet (May 16, 2005)

Looks cool, man. Just be careful, we had a guy with a similar set-up that got crunched by a UPS truck. Lights might be well worth it.


----------



## red_fish (Jul 22, 2007)

hey hey watch youre mouth bad mouthing the buster browns jk cool rig


----------

